# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  تعرف على شخصيتك من خلال الأشكال الهندسية !!

## معانق الوفا

طبيعة الإنسان تميل إلى الأشكال الهندسية ..




فلا شك انه لا يوجد أحد منا إلا وتعامل مع الأشكال الهندسية في بداية حياته الدراسية, فالمثلث والمستطيل والمربع والمضلع وغيرها, كلها أشكال هندسية مرت علينا, وهذا ليس بغريب, لكن الغريب اليوم أننا نكتشف سراً لهذه الأشكال مرتبطاً بحياتنا العلمية, وهناك علاقة كبيرة بين عاطفة الإنسان والشكل الهندسي , كل حسب شخصيته, فمن خلالها نستطيع أن تتعرف على سمات الشخص الإيجابية والسلبية إضافة إلى الوظائف النموذجية التي يستطيع هذا الإنسان أن يبدع فيها ..


وهذه هي الأشكال الهندسية الخمسة التي تحدد نمط شخصية الإنسان وسماته الإيجابية والسلبية والوظائف النموذجية التي تناسبه :






أولاً المثلث


السمات الإيجابية: القيادة, الحسم, الطموح, المنافسة, الاهتمام بالنتائج النهائية, القوة والنشاط, التركيز الشديد.
السمات السلبية: الإفراط الشديد في اهتمامه بالذات, تحمل الأعباء الثقيلة, التمسك الشديد بالرأي, السعي نحو المناصب على حساب أطراف أخرى, قلة الصبر, الاندفاع, عدم المصداقية.

الوظائف النموذجية: مدير, مشرف, صاحب مشروعات, ضابط عسكري تنفيذي, سياسي محترف, قائد أوركسترا, طيار, قائد مجموعة, رجل أعمال, رئيس اتحاد أو نقابة..



ثانياً المستطيل

السمات الإيجابية: التحول المستمر, الإثارة, البحث, حب المعرفة, النمو.

السمات السلبية: الارتباك, قلة الاحترام للذات, عدم المثابرة, السذاجة, عدم الصدق, عدم التنبؤ بأفعاله.

الوظائف النموذجية: رئيس , موظف مبتدئ, خريج كلية أو مدرسة عليا حديثة, موظف حاصل على ترقية أو تم إنزال درجة, مؤد مسرحي أو سينمائي أو موسيقي, رجل أعمال متقاعد مؤخراً..



ثالثاً الدائرة

السمات الإيجابية: التودد, الاهتمام بالآخرين, القدرة على الإقناع, التعاطف مع الآخرين, الكرم, الاستقرار, التأمل.

السمات السلبية: الاكتئاب, المناورة, الثرثرة, لوم الذات, متردد, الاستغلال من قبل الآخرين, الكسل.

الوظائف النموذجية: أعمال السكرتارية, ممرض أو طبيب, ربات منازل, معلم أو مدرب متخصص بالموارد البشرية, أستاذ جامعي أو مستشار, محلل في قسم شؤون العاملين, موظف مبيعات, واعظ, بائع في محل, قائد فريق كشافة, مؤرخ فلكي..



رابعاً المربع

السمات الإيجابية: التنظيم, الاهتمام بالتفاصيل, الإطلاع, التحليل, المثابرة والصبر, السعي إلى الوصول للكمال.

السمات السلبية: التصيد للأخطاء, المقاومة للتغير, التحفظ, العزلة الاجتماعية, الوساوس, التسويف.

الوظائف النموذجية: محاسب, موظف حكومي, منسق, عامل, سكرتير, سائق شاحنة, مساعد إداري, طبيب أخصائي, أمين صندوق, معلم, محرر, أو مؤلف, مبرمج كمبيوتر, أمين مخزن, أو مكتبة






خامساً المتعرج

السمات الإيجابية: الإبداع, الذكاء, القدرة على الفهم ليتطلع إلى المستقبل, الإحساس, الاعتماد على البديهة والحدس, القدرة على التعبير.

السمات السلبية: التعصب, عدم التنظيم, غير عملي, غير واقعي, غير منطقي, عدم كبح جماحه, غريب الأطوار, خيالي.

الوظائف النموذجية: مخطط استراتيجي, عالم فلك, فنان, شاعر, مؤلف, مخترع, رئيس طهاة, موسيقار, داعية أو واعظ , أستاذ جامعي, متخصص في ابتكار المنتجات الة, عالم أو باحث, مندوب مبيعات أو دعاية, أو مدير علاقات عامة, رجل أعمال, مصمم ديكور, وكيل عقارات, مصمم خطط مستقبلية ..

----------


## بقايا الحب

أولاً المثلث


السمات الإيجابية: القيادة, الحسم, الطموح, المنافسة, الاهتمام بالنتائج النهائية, القوة والنشاط, التركيز الشديد.
السمات السلبية: الإفراط الشديد في اهتمامه بالذات, تحمل الأعباء الثقيلة, التمسك الشديد بالرأي, السعي نحو المناصب على حساب أطراف أخرى, قلة الصبر, الاندفاع, عدم المصداقية.

الوظائف النموذجية: مدير, مشرف, صاحب مشروعات, ضابط عسكري تنفيذي, سياسي محترف, قائد أوركسترا, طيار, قائد مجموعة, رجل أعمال, رئيس اتحاد أو نقابة..






تسلم ايدينك موضوع رائع

----------

